# Smokers Gas or Electric?



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi everybody, I could use some advise. I am going to cabelas to buy a smoker on Wed. and I don't know which way to go gas or electric. Does anyone have any preferences and why? My last smoker was made out of an old refrigerator and an electric hot plate, it worked like a champ but the "boss" said it was ugly and had to go. Thanks for any tips, Eric


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Myself I prefer the electric. Unless there is an outage, you never run out of electric and it still provides heat. I got burned on a good size batch of jerky a few years ago after running out of gas and lost the batch. That and you dont have to screw with having bottles 20# 100# whatever filled.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks Frantz, I am leaning towards the round Premium Electric smoker for 99.00 at Cabelas. Does anyone use one of these? Is there a better option than the round cylinder smokers? Thanks


----------



## sharkbait (Jan 28, 2004)

Stick with what works ( electric ) and you can't go wrong!


----------

